
Six questions to ask a startup lawyer before you hire them - andrew_gust
https://launch.gust.com/blog/find-and-hire-startup-lawyer?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=launch
======
siegel
I could not agree with this article more. On the point about reaching out to
angel networks for lawyer referrals, being on the lookout for conflicts of
interest is an important point.

For many lawyers/firms (including many of the most well-known names out
there), professional investors are a source of regular, repeat business. Some
of those lawyers/firms may be (even unintentionally) guarded in their legal
counsel to startups, so as not to take positions that will anger professional
investors.

